# Disappointment in Van Nuys



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay everyone, I wanted to start a new thread.

I just got a call from Deb. She got to the Van Nuys shelter to pick up the little freckle nose boy and he had just been adopted out 10 minutes ago. They wouldn't even hold him for Deb.

As you all know, we all want the babies to be adopted to loving homes and that is our ultimate goal, however, this one was very disappointing. Deb had her heart set on picking him up. She was all prepared with his new bed, grooming appointment all set up, ready to come home and be loved. 

Anyway, if you could all say a little prayer that the family that adopted the little guy is a good family and will allow this sweet angel to live out his life being loved for and happy that would be great. 

If you could also all say a little prayer for Deb. We know this little boy reminded her of LuLu and I think would have filled a little bit of a void. I understand that it must of brought a little bit of that sting back. I'm sorry Deb. You are loved.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb, remember, you really can not rescue them all.


I'm happy he got a home and I pray that it is a great one.


Thanks for your help once again Jen. You collect them, Deb fosters, ... I'd like to say I place...  but Deb has me beat there too!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hugs :grouphug: to Deb & a prayer rayer: that little freckle nose got a really good home with lots of love.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:grouphug: hugs and prayers rayer:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no! I hope he went to a wonderful home. Poor Deb. *hugs*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh I hope he went to the best home ever, that is next to Casa del Caca. Unfortunately, Deb, there will be many more for waiting for you.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...that's so bittersweet. While I'm happy that he got adopted and that frees up Deb for another foster, I know she had her heart set on him. I hope you're doing ok Deb! :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww, I guess all we can do is hope and pray he went to a nice forever home. :grouphug: to you Deb!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Praying little freckle face boy :wub: got a good and loving home.
Hugs for Deb :grouphug: ....
I believe there is a reason for everything under heaven....
Another will be put in Deb's path that needs her even more than the freckled face boy.*


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Well I'm home, without my freckle nose boy. I was so disappointed, I started crying.

He so reminded me of Lulu :wub: 

This happens all the time, and each time, I'm just thankful the little ones found a home.
I pray Rover went to either a loving foster, or the perfect forever home, who will take 
care of him in his senior years. Good for Rover :aktion033: 

Thanks for being there Jen, and lending an ear, when I needed to talk. :grouphug: 

And Steve, I'm not planning on saving them _all. _Just half of them. You get the other half :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Awww, I'm glad your home, honey. Safe and sound. 
xoxoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Deb, there must be another out there coming to you who needs you more. Hugs to you
in the meantime :tender:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:grouphug: Deb :grouphug: God must have another somewhere that is going to need your TLC even more than Rover did...

EDIT: Brit and I must have had the same thought as I did not even see the above post...


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

It actually makes me feel a little hopeful about
people in general. I mean, why was that lovely
little old man disgarded in a shelter anyway:-(
I feel better knowing that there are more people
out there (besides Deb) that might conside an older
rescue. It always seems like people only want the
puppies. Anyway, I believe in fate. If this boy wasn't
meant to go with Deb, that's because there is another
one out there that needs her more.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just adding my prayers for Deb too. We also lost one today that was supposed to be picked up from SanDiego Animal control on Saturday. He was an older Maltese and was euthanized today to make ROOM. With a sad heart too for all the ones we cant reach in time.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I know how heartbroken you are. Things happen for a reason, though - you know that. Love you, sweetie. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't have much to add because you have all said it all but I just want to add that I'm very proud of you for making such a valiant effort to go and save just one more life. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Aw Deb, so sorry that they didn't hold little freckle-nose :wub: for you - I know how much you wanted him, but I just hope he got a great home
and a loving mom or family to spend his golden years with. :bysmilie:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Mar 26 2009, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752027


> Just adding my prayers for Deb too. We also lost one today that was supposed to be picked up from SanDiego Animal control on Saturday. He was an older Maltese and was euthanized today to make ROOM. With a sad heart too for all the ones we cant reach in time.[/B]


That just breaks my heart. I just starting bawling. These poor babies.

I'm very sad Deb, that you did not get little Rover, but I'm glad he was adopted. I think anyone that would adopt a senior would have to have a big heart and good home.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, glad he got adopted and Pray they are wonderful to him. Deb, you are amazing. Thank you for doing what you do. You too Steve.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am sorry you could not rescue this one. I am sure you Will have another in a short period of time.


----------

